# New mould



## MrResinBlanks (Aug 12, 2017)

Not that we often have much call for duck calls and the like here in UK but this mould I am actually using to make blocks to cut pen blanks from too. I filled the mould with water as I was unsure if the mould would flex and also wanted to check the capacity too. Not a bit of movement from it when filled.
Lots of talk lately over the rubber used in many applications depending on the resin too. This is addition cure and is only purple because that, and orange, are my colours of choice. No issues with any resin formulas that I used and I used a lot of brands. 








Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Shop - Mr Resin Blanks
www.facebook.com/mrresinblanks


----------

